# Apple Wood from an Orchard



## kathrynn (Oct 24, 2012)

Was reading some of the other posts here about apple wood and others.  Have a buddy who knows I smoke things.  He has a truck load (said it would be about a 4' x 4' bunch) of Apple Wood from his orchard.  How long do I need to let it cure...what is the best way to cure...and I have Big Poppa (gasser and use chunks of woods) ....how big do we need to "chop" the wood up to work in Big Poppa?

Tons of questions...sorry ...but I got'sta know!


----------



## pat king (Oct 24, 2012)

Kathryn , here's some reading you may be interested in : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

I know you use Gas, however you can reduce the cost of fuel this way...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Basides , It's fun to babtsit a Smoker...


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!  I am so new at this...but having a blast...and trying to reduce costs too!  Will go and check it out!


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 25, 2012)

Since you use chunks you should cut it into chunks the size you normally use. IMHO apple can be used green, that is unseasoned, if you are not trying to use it as a heat source. Since your cooker runs on gas just use the apple as you normally would. If you prefer not to use it unseasoned, cut it into chunks and store in a dry place and exposed to the air, the chunks should be seasoned well enough in 6-8 weeks.

Do not store the wood in sealed plastic bins or plastic bags, I like to use plastic milk or soda crates.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 25, 2012)

Cliff....I found out these trees were blown down with a tornado or storm.  They have been down/dead for over a year.  That sounds like the best idea to chunk/cut them up.  Will try it.


----------

